# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  مارتين أندراوس تنتزع لقب ملكة جمال لبنان لعام 2009

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;">*تُوِّجت مارتين أندراوس (18 عاماً) ملكة جمال لبنان لعام 2009، في حفل أقيم في حديقة مبنى "المؤسسة اللبنانية للارسال"، وأحياه النجمان وائل كفوري ونانسي عجرم.<span style="font-size: 12pt;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"><span style="font-size: 12pt;">وقال ايلي ماروني، وزير السياحة اللبناني 

أكثر...

----------

